# 35% off Drytops Sprayskirts and Thermal-wear



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Bomber Gear is having a back to school sale on specific paddling items.
Big discounts on some top end products!!
www.bombergear.com


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Sweet, deals.......*

Awesome Bomber Gear!!!!!!

Attention all Summit County Boaters and beyond....

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks in Frisco, Colorado will also honor the same discount on the same Bomber Gear products that are in stock. 

Keep the hairy side up...

TMCK


----------

